# Fashion photography/Portraits outdoors using fill flash/reflector?



## bluebelle (Aug 13, 2011)

I usually use natural light for my photos, and quite often rely on backlighting, however I'm noticing a lot of fashion photos that have a similar look and am wondering how they achieve it?

If I were to take a photo like this the face lighting would look a lot different, contrasty, however when i use flash it doesn't give the same effect..

http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/1493624612/Fashion156_21_041.jpg

COUTE QUE COUTE: FASHION156 / THE URBAN COUNTRY ISSUE / MEN&#8217;S EDITORIAL SHOT BY JAYDEN TANG / STYLED BY GUY HIPWELL

http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/8296221113/1/tumblr_lp77gdVN9Z1r0hh19

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpufhgz3yv1qz9qooo1_r1_500.jpg

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnfoa8iZbL1qcm7uko1_500.jpg

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln44obOst61qkhma7o1_500.jpg

Any tips? Thanks


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2011)

Learn how to do photographic lighting.

Post some examples of photos you have made you have issues with.

You don't say if your flash is modified, or not. Some of those photos you linked to have been post processed (edited), and in some the makeup on the models was professionally done.

The quality of the light is a function of the flash unit's power output, _and it's apparent size_.

Using photographic umbrellas, brolly boxes, or softboxes makes the light source apparently larger, which softens the light and also makes it 'wrap' bettter so shadow edges are also softer.


----------



## bluebelle (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been on outdoor shoots before but have never seen them take professional lighting, 

I only have built-in flash but no matter what I set it to it washes out my images.

It's not that I have any issues with my photos, it's just they're a different style, but I'd like to be able to get the same style as this for my fashion portraits, take the first link for example, that's using backlighting, but what would you suggest to light the face? Would a reflector work?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 13, 2011)

You might want to look through benjikan's posts.  He is one of the resident Fashion Photogs out of Paris and has posted a number of fashion related tutorials.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Aug 16, 2011)

bluebelle said:


> take the first link for example, that's using backlighting, but what would you suggest to light the face? Would a reflector work?



If anything, they're using a reflector in that photo. It doesn't even look like they're doing that.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 17, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You might want to look through benjikan's posts.  He is one of the resident Fashion Photogs out of Paris and has posted a number of fashion related tutorials.



In addition to having gotten a spread in at least two international editions of Vogue, Benjamin is also a very accomplished narcissist. Be sure to make some kind of offering, for example by slaughtering a goat, if you wish to seek his personal advice.


----------

